# Newbie here (with questions)



## JackBauer (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello,

My brother-in-law gave me his old 29 gallon aquarium the other day, complete with gravel, filter, and power head.

The filter is a Penn Plex (I think I spelled that right) 150. It doesn't have a cover, so it is exposed to the outside environment. First, is this the right size filter for this? Second, is there a problem not having a cover?

As far as the power head goes, what exactly is the purpose of that? He said it's supposed to help with water circulation to improve filtration, but from what I've read, that's mostly for undergravel filters. The employee at my local fish store said it wasn't necessary to have one. The reason I bring this up is because no matter what I do, for the life of me, I can't keep it suctioned to the side, plus it's kinda busted, so I'm wondering if I need one. If I don't NEED one, is there any benefit to having one? And if I do get one, how do I know what size to get?

Also, anyone have any recommendations as far as what to stock it with? The owner of the fish store set me up yesterday with 3 giant danios (small) and 3 white clouds. My kids I think would appreciate a nice mix of colors, sizes (as much as possible) and such.

Thanks!


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

That is correct, having a power head moves more water around helping with airation and keeping beneficial bacteria alive in your tank. You can go to any local pet store and buy a new suction cup. IMO your HOB filter isn't big enough for that size tank no matter what it says on the box. 

You can never have enough filtration!!! A 29g is slightly deep and does need more water movement to get the water moving on the bottom... 

As for stocking, perhaps some other members can give you a better idea what to add to that mix. Perhaps some guppies? 

I dunno... 

Good luck! Fish can become quite addicting!


----------



## JackBauer (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks! What is HOB?

What size filter do you recommend? And brand?

Also, what about power heads? What size and brand might you recommend for that?


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

JackBauer said:


> Thanks! What is HOB?
> 
> What size filter do you recommend? And brand?
> 
> Also, what about power heads? What size and brand might you recommend for that?


HOB is Hang On Back or something of that sort. I've always used Tetra Whisper filters and I've never had a problem with them. The oldest one I have is over 2 years old.

This would be what I would put on that tank. Whisper 40

I would leave the power head out. But you will want to get you hands on a heater.

I'm not sure how big giant danios get so I'm not sure what to recommend as far as top/mid level swimmers, but you could add a nice group of corydora catfish for the bottom. They come in many varietys. Just make sure you get at least 6 of them.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

It seems I forgot my manners. :hi: to FF.

Also, please read up on the nitrogen cycle if you haven't already. Nitrogen Cycle Basics


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

giant danios get to 10cm-4" they are really fun to watch in a big tank. they won't get to big for your tank.

as for adding some other fish if you want colours but hardy fish look into guppies or some red wag platies, they are both livebearers and they swim all levels, plus you can't kill guppies they are extremely hardy.

I agree with locojay a group or corydoras would go great in the tank.

oh and welcome to FishForums its a great place good luck with your new tank.


----------



## JackBauer (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses so far. I really appreciate it.

I actually posted this same thing on another forum, and I got this response from somebody:



> Ok just to get things straight, dont listen to your lfs anymore
> 
> The reason for this is that he set you up with giant danios and white clouds, first giant danios get big for the danios (hence the name giant), about 3-4 inches. Next white clouds are more of a coldwater fish than tropical which gives you a less amount of fish to use. The danios are a schooling species and should have six of its own species in the tank. You could keep the danios in the tank and only have 6 danios and nothing else but you might find that boring


Nobody here said anything about having giant danios and white clouds in the same tank. Is that bad?

Also, I did get a heater, it is a Penn Plex 150 W heater. I hope I got the right thing.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm a big betta fan! I would suggest 1 male betta or 2-3 female betta (watch out though, paring the females isnt always easy, usually requires many taking-back-to-the-store-and-exchanging trips before you find the right ones) especially for color. You can get some great variety there especially with crown tail mails. But ummm...fancy guppies are cool too (just be careful around betta since their long flowing fins make betta see them as competetors)....um any of the tetras, neon tetra are awesome, I keep a group of 6 in my tank at the moment. Cory catfish are the sh*t as well, really super cool. I would recommend a small group of 4 spotted cories or 6 depending on how clean you want your water and how many fish you are adding. Snails are really good for cleaning the glass, mystery snails that is. 2 at the most I would say. Hahaha, I am a master stocker! Hehehe, ottos are also cool for cleaning glass but die easily with changes in water quality and temp. But yeah, those are my ideas! Good luck!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, welcome to fishforums. I'm pretty new too. That is really exciting to be starting out with a nice big tank. Is there anythign you are looking for in particular?


----------



## JackBauer (Feb 15, 2007)

Kyoberr said:


> Hi, welcome to fishforums. I'm pretty new too. That is really exciting to be starting out with a nice big tank. Is there anythign you are looking for in particular?


Where abouts in Utah are you? I have lots of friends from there.

I'm not really sure what I'm looking for. I don't think I'm too picky. Mostly smaller fish I guess, in the 1-2 inch range. Different colors. Other than that, I don't know that I care that much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to FF! We're glad to have ya. 

I actually believe the Giant Danios will get too large for your tank. They are really active fish that get around 4 inches and in my opinion they need a 4 foot tank (like a 55g or 75g). Plus they are schooling, so you really should have 6 or more. 

If the LFS will take them back, I'd do that and exchange them for 3 or more White Clouds. They are schooling as well, so would appreciate more. I'd bump the group up to 8 if you want.

If you like schooling fish, then you can add another school when you take the Danios back. Since you like color, I'll recommend some schooling fish that are colorful: Harlequin rasboras, Lemon tetras (usually look kind of dull in the store, but have a really nice yellow color after settling in), Cardinal tetras  or Neon tetras, Rummynose tetras, and Columbian tetras. There are many more choices, of course, but those are the ones that I think are colorful but peaceful.

I'd go with 2 schools of 8 (white clouds plus one more), 6-8 Corydoras (there are many different types...get 6-8 of the same type), and some type of centerpiece fish. If you like female bettas, you could get a trio, but be prepared for them to not get along. Also a pair of dwarf cichlids would work as centerpiece. Bolivian rams are colorful and pretty hardy. German rams are really colorful, but the ones in the stores can be really frail and usually don't live too long of a life. Apistogrammas are great as well, if you can find them. The Apisto link is to just one of the various species.

Everyone is going to suggest a different stocking list.  I recommend going to your LFS and seeing what you like (and your kids like) and then coming back here before you buy and let us know what you found. That way, you won't buy something that will outgrow the tank or kill your other fish.

I am not a fan of livebearers, hence the reason why I didn't recommend any. 

And I am also not a fan of keeping male bettas with most tetras anymore. I keep mine with Neons and Glowlights and one of them is chewing his fins...haven't found the culprit yet though. I have to move him to my hospital tank as soon as the antibiotics get here and then to his own tank, again.

Good luck! 29g is a good starter tank. For filter choices, I like Aquaclear hang on backs. I'd recommend the Aquaclear 70 or Aquaclear 50 for your tank. 70 would be best, since it would really overfilter the tank, but it does put out quite a current.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

If I were you, id put the following:

6-8 danios, any type
6 Neon tetra
maybe 4-6 black skirt tetra


----------



## JackBauer (Feb 15, 2007)

Should I have some sort of water testing kit? I'm starting to think I've gotten in way over my head.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

You'll need a test kit for cycling. I'd get a liquid master kit. The Aquarium Pharmaceuticals FW Master kit is awesome and not that expensive. You can buy it and other supplies online. I like to shop at http://www.bigalsonline.com. Or if you have a Petsmart nearby, you can go to their website (http://www.petsmart.com) and print out the page for the Master Kit and take it to the store. Most will price match (and its cheaper online).


----------



## JackBauer (Feb 15, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> You'll need a test kit for cycling. I'd get a liquid master kit. The Aquarium Pharmaceuticals FW Master kit is awesome and not that expensive. You can buy it and other supplies online. I like to shop at http://www.bigalsonline.com. Or if you have a Petsmart nearby, you can go to their website (http://www.petsmart.com) and print out the page for the Master Kit and take it to the store. Most will price match (and its cheaper online).


Are you talking something like this: Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Test Kit

Also, I am getting more confused than I was before. So much conflicting information!

So, some people say I should get a power head, others not. If I did get one, where would it go? My brother-in-law said I should put it near the bottom, opposite the filter (long ways) so that it could push water along the tank towards the filter tube thing, to help water circulate better. But some of the stuff I've been reading for power heads say it is supposed to go near the top to help aerate the water.

Also, some people say that some fish might not appreciate the extra current. How do I know which would and which wouldn't? I haven't seen a listing for fish with an "Appreciates power head?" category.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

JackBauer said:


> Are you talking something like this: Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Test Kit


Right.


> So, some people say I should get a power head, others not. If I did get one, where would it go? My brother-in-law said I should put it near the bottom, opposite the filter (long ways) so that it could push water along the tank towards the filter tube thing, to help water circulate better. But some of the stuff I've been reading for power heads say it is supposed to go near the top to help aerate the water.


Either way can work. If your tank is overcrowded, use the latter method about aeration.


> Also, some people say that some fish might not appreciate the extra current. How do I know which would and which wouldn't? I haven't seen a listing for fish with an "Appreciates power head?" category.


Long-finned species, fish from still waters and those that move sluggishly will not like the currents. Torpedo-shaped fish like the _Puntius denisonii_ and fish originating from river rapids will appreciate it.


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Jack, I know it can be confusing and overwhelming at first. I was that way myself when I started but the fine folks here helped me out. 

Take your time and ask whatever questions are troubling you. 

We can get you through it. 

As for the powerhead question, I can tell you that it seems to be a matter of personal preference. I don't have one on my 32g or 10g. Just the HOBs (Aquaclears) that came with my kits. My tanks are close to a year old now and I really have had little problems. You can certainly buy them separate and don't really cost very much. They were on sale here recently and I almost bought a couple for spares.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

dont put a whisper filter they suck..put a penguin or emporer


----------



## JackBauer (Feb 15, 2007)

I've heard that the fish would like a little variety in their diet. Right now I have some Penn-Plax Pro Balance Total Flake food. What would be another good food to get to mix it up?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

It is a pretty small tank, but would be a nice size for a mid-size cichlid and some dithers. I recommend you go for a natural look for the decor (brown gravel, black background, driftwood, few plants) and get a school of something small like a tetra, as well as a 6" cichlid. I think a cool setup would be 7 serpae tetras and an _Archocentrus centrarchus_. The centrarchus is not the easierst cichlid to find, but they are unique looking, beautiful, get to a good size, and have personality. They are active, and will learn to recognize you, begging for food. Good luck!

Serpae tetra









Centrarchus


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, i have serpae tetra, and they are cool.


----------

